# Going For A Coffee Break



## W.Y. (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the first of four kits that I got to make some turned coffee mugs . The instructions said for advanced turners but it really wasn't all that hard and I am certainly not in the advanced category. . If I can do it anyone can do it but don't make it your very first turning project . . . LOL 
This one is in elm and it has 5 coats of fast drying Minwax polyurethane then buffed with the 3 stage Beall system and then two coats of carnauba wax .
The knot hole was not right through . Only about half way . I filled it with finely ground coffee and epoxy. 
Comments welcome as usual .
W.Y.


----------



## Kalai (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the first coffee cup I have seen turned, it looks good to me, great job.  aloha.

Chris Kalai


----------



## stevers (Oct 19, 2008)

At first I thought it was something to do with a Euro CB. It's hard to get perspective on it. Is it like the mugs you carry in your car? Maybe hold it in your hand a shoot a pick. 

I too had not seen a coffee mug turned. That is a great idea. Nice job. Is it heavy?


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 19, 2008)

It is quite light . It is the type that goes into a vehichle cup holder  . Fits my Ford ranger cup holder very nicely.

No Handle . The kit doesn't suggest one but I am thinking of trying one of my own design  on another one .

Here's the scoop on it.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=20158

W.Y.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 19, 2008)

Laurie recently completed one and posted it on the site.  It was also very nice.


----------



## fshenkin94 (Oct 23, 2008)

*mug*

Nice mug.  What kind of gouge do you use to hollow out the center?  I'd like to make one, but am not sure that I have the right tool.  I have bowl gouges, skews, a parting tool, and a rounded scraper.  Will those get the job done?


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 23, 2008)

I just used hogged it out with my home made Oland tool and cleaned it up with a round nose scraper .
Be sure to use a steady rest  on end turning like that unless you are making very light cuts.

W.Y.


----------



## fshenkin94 (Oct 23, 2008)

What is an oland tool?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 23, 2008)

fshenkin94
This might help

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jznN1FCmZTw


----------



## jskeen (Oct 23, 2008)

or go to www.aroundthewoods.com and see how to make your own.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting a link to the Oland Tool before I got back here.
That is where I got the info to make my own..
Here is a direct link to the page. 
http://aroundthewoods.com/001page01.html

I made mine the same but instead of the rope handle I made it  with  wood  by turning it on my lathe .

W.Y.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 25, 2008)

Made another one yesterday. Not as pretty a piece of wood as the last one but it was easier to make the second time. This one is just a piece of birch from the firewood pile. yep . . . used the good ole' Oland tool again . :wink: 
It was hard to get a picture without a glare even in the shade with no flash because five coats of gloss polyurethane plus a buffing makes a very shiny and durable surface. .
W.Y.


----------

